# All my life I thought having gf will change my life. It is the opposite actually



## Deleted member 3163 (Jan 28, 2021)

Will fill my void but no. I finally got a girlfriend 16 yo cute yet still I'm sad and depressed more than before. Having a gf changes nothing. The first few days I had insane confidence but everything changed in next 3 days. I returned to my former autistic self. Is meditation the only cope left? There is a good thing tho after having a gf I haven't masturbated even one time. It has been almost a month now. I don't even think about fappping anymore. This thread was the reason I came back to.me


----------



## oatmeal (Jan 28, 2021)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Is meditation the only cope left?


yuh

or try creating something of your own. say a piece of art or some small writing idk. doesn't have to be good but its what I do and it works.


----------



## thecaste (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Jan 28, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> yuh
> 
> or try creating something of your own. say a piece of art or some small writing idk. doesn't have to be good but its what I do and it works.


I'm so fucked mentally man.


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Jan 28, 2021)

thecaste said:


> View attachment 950587


Yeah man funny. Should not spam in a serious post tho


----------



## JustAFewMM (Jan 28, 2021)

Sad, why doesnr it make ubhappy


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jan 28, 2021)

heshtegelu !


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 28, 2021)

Why would you feel unhappy with a gf, serious?
Theres someone who genuinely likes you (I assume), so everything else you achieve from that point on is like a bonus anyways.
Insecure about your looks still or what is it?


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Jan 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 28, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> yuh
> 
> or try creating something of your own. say a piece of art or some small writing idk. doesn't have to be good but its what I do and it works.



I do pastry lol


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jan 28, 2021)

*brutal shit ngl*


----------



## ovosoundszn (Jan 28, 2021)

You need to return to God bro. Look up jesse lee peterson. Satans been lying to you, saying you neee a gf to fill the void, but its simply not true.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 28, 2021)

ovosoundszn said:


> You need to return to God bro. Look up jesse lee peterson. Satans been lying to you, saying you neee a gf to fill the void, but its simply not true.


Its not about filling the void with a gf or becoming happy once you get a gf, but having a gf is the very basic need for every man, to then focus on achieving other/bigger things, since one of your most basic needs is fulfilled.

When your basic needs arent fullfilled, everything else kinda doesnt even matter.

See, all those philisophic quotes and similar shit like "you need to be chasing bigger goals, find your true passion, bla bla" that shit was just designed to keep unnatractive men slaving for the elite, instead of quitting this whole wageslaving shit. They want their slaves to stay as productive as possible. They know that Chads are unlikely to invent new shit, become researchers, technology engineers etc. etc. and instead the unnatractive dudes are more likely to do this kind of shit, to distract themselves from the fact how shitty their personal (in terms of partner+family) and intimate life is. Hence why you have these philosophers and everyone who works for the elite come up with shit like "you should focus on bigger goals, more important things than thinking about women all the time.. bla bla" while this is true, it is only relevant if you can actually get a decently looking gf/wife etc. Otherwise youre just a fkn wageslave, working your ass off, inventing new stuff etc. just for the benefit of others. Ultimate cuckery tbh.


----------



## rydofx (Jan 28, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> Its not about filling the void with a gf or becoming happy once you get a gf, but having a gf is the very basic need for every man, to then focus on achieving other/bigger things, since one of your most basic needs is fulfilled.
> 
> When your basic needs arent fullfilled, everything else kinda doesnt even matter.
> 
> See, all those philisophic quotes and similar shit like "you need to be chasing bigger goals, find your true passion, bla bla" that shit was just designed to keep unnatractive men slaving for the elite, instead of quitting this whole wageslaving shit. They want their slaves to stay as productive as possible. They know that Chads are unlikely to invent new shit, become researchers, technology engineers etc. etc. and instead the unnatractive dudes are more likely to do this kind of shit, to distract themselves from the fact how shitty their personal (in terms of partner+family) and intimate life is. Hence why you have these philosophers and everyone who works for the elite come up with shit like "you should focus on bigger goals, more important things than thinking about women all the time.. bla bla" while this is true, it is only relevant if you can actually get a decently looking gf/wife etc. Otherwise youre just a fkn wageslave, working your ass off, inventing new stuff etc. just for the benefit of others. Ultimate cuckery tbh.


but bruh. whats the alternative?


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jan 28, 2021)

Bruh why the fuck do you listen to faggots on this site. I’ve been saying it for fucking EVER, happiness comes from within it’s literally just a mental decision. Holy fuck.

Also live a healthy lifestyle hormonal shit affects everything.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 28, 2021)

Native said:


> Bruh why the fuck do you listen to faggots on this site. I’ve been saying it for fucking EVER, happiness comes from within it’s literally just a mental decision. Holy fuck.
> 
> Also live a healthy lifestyle hormonal shit affects everything.


you are delusional


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jan 28, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> you are delusional


No. I’m right. Stay away from my fucking people I’m trying to help. You pessimistic faggots deserve nothing more than to be beaten to death. I hate you fucking queers. I love helping people and you utter pathetic rats just infect people with your absolute toxic idiocy.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jan 28, 2021)

i loved ur singing vids bhai 💋


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jan 28, 2021)

Native said:


> No. I’m right. Stay away from my fucking people I’m trying to help. You pessimistic faggots deserve nothing more than to be beaten to death. I hate you fucking queers. I love helping people and you utter pathetic rats just infect people with your absolute toxic idiocy.


you should not help people, youre the one who needs help, i can already tell it based on your response that youre hurt inside


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Jan 28, 2021)

I always had a goal to look forward to having a gf. Now that I accomplished it and nothing changed. I feel like I lost my cope


----------



## rydofx (Jan 28, 2021)

Maybe like try to figure out whats important for u in ur life. is it money. i guess it wasn't sex. is it success. is it status. is it recognition?

If u can figure out whats important and strive to accomplish that. Then u will be happier. Looks like u got basics met. House, sex, food


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Jan 28, 2021)

rydofx said:


> Maybe like try to figure out whats important for u in ur life. is it money. i guess it wasn't sex. is it success. is it status. is it recognition?
> 
> If u can figure out whats important and strive to accomplish that. Then u will be happier. Looks like u got basics met. House, sex, food


I need success yes


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jan 28, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> you should not help people, youre the one who needs help, i can already tell it based on your response that youre hurt inside


hes malding that girl didnt wanna fuck him after he told her he's a virgin at 24 yo


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 28, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> hes malding that girl didnt wanna fuck him after he told her he's a virgin at 24 yo


who?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jan 28, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> who?


scroll up in the thread bruh


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 28, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> scroll up in the thread bruh


@Native is only like 20


----------



## TheAnomaly (Jan 28, 2021)

IDK. I feel happy having a GF.


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Jan 28, 2021)

TheAnomaly said:


> IDK. I feel happy having a GF.


Good for you


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jan 28, 2021)

Trungvu said:


> View attachment 950882


Damn I really made this man a living meme jfl


----------



## TRNA (Jan 30, 2021)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Will fill my void but no. I finally got a girlfriend 16 yo cute yet still I'm sad and depressed more than before. Having a gf changes nothing. The first few days I had insane confidence but everything changed in next 3 days. I returned to my former autistic self. Is meditation the only cope left? There is a good thing tho after having a gf I haven't masturbated even one time. It has been almost a month now. I don't even think about fappping anymore. This thread was the reason I came back to.me


_guys here think slaying or getting a gf will solve all their problems, it really won't, after awhile you'll still be empty inside, since you were never happy with your life in the first place_


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 8, 2021)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Will fill my void but no. I finally got a girlfriend 16 yo cute yet still I'm sad and depressed more than before. Having a gf changes nothing. The first few days I had insane confidence but everything changed in next 3 days. I returned to my former autistic self. Is meditation the only cope left? There is a good thing tho after having a gf I haven't masturbated even one time. It has been almost a month now. I don't even think about fappping anymore. This thread was the reason I came back to.me


lol sounds like physical problem retard stop watching porn, stop listening to music, stop looking at entertainment. Start lifting, eating good.


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 8, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> lol sounds like physical problem retard stop watching porn, stop listening to music, stop looking at entertainment. Start lifting, eating good.


I do all that. Man haven't fapped since 2 months


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 8, 2021)

Hashtaggolu said:


> I do all that. Man haven't fapped since 2 months


Doesn't sound healthy tbh, ur probably suffering from depression/low T.


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 8, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Doesn't sound healthy tbh, ur probably suffering from depression/low T.


Could be


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Will fill my void but no. I finally got a girlfriend 16 yo cute yet still I'm sad and depressed more than before. Having a gf changes nothing. The first few days I had insane confidence but everything changed in next 3 days. I returned to my former autistic self. Is meditation the only cope left? There is a good thing tho after having a gf I haven't masturbated even one time. It has been almost a month now. I don't even think about fappping anymore. This thread was the reason I came back to.me


I try telling everyone this but they never listen


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 8, 2021)

Sounds like it did change your life: You realized it wasn't the fix you thought it would be, and now you can open your mind again to new goals, ambitions. A breakthrough in your journey through life.

Well done, OP.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 8, 2021)

you're just going through what every teenager/ failed man (ie. virgin after 18/20) on this site goes through.

*Let's be honest, you were a fucking idiot for thinking another person was the key to happiness. *There are multiple facets to life, you need to tick multiple boxes whilst also maintaining a sense of wellbeing.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Feb 8, 2021)

I know what will cheer you up bro, mog battling me


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 8, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> you're just going through what every teenager/ failed man (ie. virgin after 18/20) on this site goes through.
> 
> *Let's be honest, you were a fucking idiot for thinking another person was the key to happiness. *There are multiple facets to life, you need to tick multiple boxes whilst also maintaining a sense of wellbeing.


That's why lifemaxxing is so important. Even once you get a gf (still none ) you'd still have to find other things in life to get happines/excitement out of. THat's why having good male friends is so important tbh. A life without a gf but a group of solid friends is doable, vice versa isnt imo. Im glad when lockdown ends im focussing on getting new hobbies in life like surfing tbh


@Syobevoli @Danish_Retard @jm10 
thoughts?


----------



## St. Wristcel (Feb 8, 2021)

whats her psl tbh


----------



## Jeanfrom2001 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Will fill my void but no. I finally got a girlfriend 16 yo cute yet still I'm sad and depressed more than before. Having a gf changes nothing. The first few days I had insane confidence but everything changed in next 3 days. I returned to my former autistic self. Is meditation the only cope left? There is a good thing tho after having a gf I haven't masturbated even one time. It has been almost a month now. I don't even think about fappping anymore. This thread was the reason I came back to.me


If you not giving her wood, she collecting it from someone else my g.


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 8, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Sounds like it did change your life: You realized it wasn't the fix you thought it would be, and now you can open your mind again to new goals, ambitions. A breakthrough in your journey through life.
> 
> Well done, OP.


Thx man I'm also looking at this same perspective


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 8, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> you're just going through what every teenager/ failed man (ie. virgin after 18/20) on this site goes through.
> 
> *Let's be honest, you were a fucking idiot for thinking another person was the key to happiness. *There are multiple facets to life, you need to tick multiple boxes whilst also maintaining a sense of wellbeing.


Yea man now my eyes have opened


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 8, 2021)

St. Wristcel said:


> whats her psl tbh


Like 5tbh green eyes. We broke up too bad


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 8, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> That's why lifemaxxing is so important. Even once you get a gf (still none ) you'd still have to find other things in life to get happines/excitement out of. THat's why having good male friends is so important tbh. A life without a gf but a group of solid friends is doable, vice versa isnt imo. Im glad when lockdown ends im focussing on getting new hobbies in life like surfing tbh
> 
> 
> @Syobevoli @Danish_Retard @jm10
> thoughts?


Even friends ain't a fix u need to fix the deep down default of sadness by facing it


----------



## St. Wristcel (Feb 8, 2021)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Like 5tbh green eyes. We broke up too bad


JFL how did you find green eyed Stacy in India?
mirin chad status


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 8, 2021)

St. Wristcel said:


> JFL how did you find green eyed Stacy in India?
> mirin chad status


She is from gaddi community not hard to find green eyes girls and boys in that community.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Yea man now my eyes have opened


Better now than in 10-15 years man. Think of it like that. Two things you can't really go wrong with are exercise & a musical instrument tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 8, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> Better now than in 10-15 years man. Think of it like that. Two things you can't really go wrong with are exercise & a musical instrument tbh


Yea and that's exactly what I'm doing atm. Learning guitar and doing calesthenics


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 8, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> I know what will cheer you up bro, mog battling me


U will beat me easily bhai


----------



## JamesHowlett (Feb 8, 2021)

Hashtaggolu said:


> U will beat me easily bhai


PSL you mog


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Feb 8, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> PSL you mog


Idk bhai


----------



## Deleted member 8666 (Feb 8, 2021)

Honestly, at the end of the day, having sex or getting a girlfriend does not do shit if you cannot live with yourself. The biggest thing in the long run is that you need to focus on your life. No girl will give you the satisfaction you will get from having your life together. 

Are you working out, are you making good money(not because it will get you more girls, but because it will make you feel successful, and make your life comfortable), are you improving your social skills, are you improving your looks by doing absolutely everything you can, do you have a lifestyle that allows you to meet and attract attractive women?

When you go through the process, and put in the work to become better looking, to become successful, and become socially intelligent, you'll be able to build a life that you are proud of, and at that point you won't even need a girlfriend. You can be in multiple relationships with multiple women, having good sex, and not dealing with any of the bullshit. 
Just my 2 cents, take it or leave it.


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Feb 8, 2021)

welcome to permanent dysphoria @Hashtaggolu


----------



## HumidVent (Feb 8, 2021)

Maybe it's because your girlfriend is ugly.


----------



## Alexjohn009 (Feb 8, 2021)

Native said:


> No. I’m right. Stay away from my fucking people I’m trying to help. You pessimistic faggots deserve nothing more than to be beaten to death. I hate you fucking queers. I love helping people and you utter pathetic rats just infect people with your absolute toxic idiocy.


Honestly, this forum is toxic asf.


----------



## Essonerian (Feb 9, 2021)

Ryder said:


> Honestly, at the end of the day, having sex or getting a girlfriend does not do shit if you cannot live with yourself. The biggest thing in the long run is that you need to focus on your life. No girl will give you the satisfaction you will get from having your life together.
> 
> Are you working out, are you making good money(not because it will get you more girls, but because it will make you feel successful, and make your life comfortable), are you improving your social skills, are you improving your looks by doing absolutely everything you can, do you have a lifestyle that allows you to meet and attract attractive women?
> 
> ...


everyone on here needs to fucking read this, if they do this board won't have to exist


----------

